# Marshall Amp Spares



## Marshallampspares

Hi all,

Just to let everyone know we are now selling spares for Marshall amps on eBay.
As you can imagine there are quite a few bits so not all is listed, so if you can't find what you are looking for please contact us.

Here is a link to an item but you'll be able to find everything else listed in our shop or just type Marshall amp spares into eBay.

Marshall Amp and Cab Spares,Back Corners x 4 on eBay (end time 19-Sep-09 13:22:29 BST)

We also have a site which is almost up and running which will have most bits on as well...again if you can't find it contact us and we'll do our best.

Marshall Amp Spares 

Cheers,

MAS


----------



## Marshallampspares

Hi just, to let you know we are experiencing some teething problems so if any of you are worried about an order...please contact us on 01622 673355

MAS


----------



## Marshallampspares

Due to quite a few requests now we are able to offer replacement circuit boards for Marshall amps.

With your request we will need the serial number of the amp.

Cheers,

MAS


----------



## Marshallampspares

The website is having some teething problems...especially with paypal not sending order confirmations out...If you havn't heard from us in 2 days please phone to check your order.

Cheers,
Matt
MAS


----------



## Marshallampspares

Marshall Flight cases now available!

These are proving very popular.

Cheers,

MAS


----------



## Marshallampspares

Hi All, Many thanks for all your custom so far.

To Try and make things easier I have added drop down menu's for clothing sizes.

I have also added "Add 1 meter to basket" for vinyls and cloth this is still not how I would like it but until I work out the HTML code for adding quantity=price this is easiest way to do it.

I am constantly updating the site and adding new bit its...items etc...so please check back or even contact me If you can't find anything.

Cheers,

Matt

MAS


----------



## thrawn86

nm


----------



## Marshallampspares

We can now offer a range of different vinyls and speaker cloth...if you after something different.
Available vinyls:
Camo Dandy
Burgundy Snake skin
Skipper slate Black
Spainish Plaster
Black Cougar
Purple Levant
Blue Elephant Grain
Black/Purple Levant
Red Elephant Grain
Red Levant
Green/Black Levant
British Green levant
Magenta Pink Bronco.
off white levant
Yellow Bronco.
Available Cloth.
Biscuit Somweave
Black/Grey Treated Somweave
Black/purple Somweave (Vintage Modern Cab cloth)

Regards,

MAS


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Do you have MIDI chips for 6100 Anniversary heads? Can you get them? There are quite a few here who would like spares. Thanks!


----------



## Marshallampspares

I'm trying get hold of some at the moment...I will let you know ASAP.

Cheers,

MAS


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Awesome. Let us know what the deal is. I am very interested in a few spares.


----------



## Marshallampspares

Hi, Just got off the phone with Marshall and they say the MIDI chips for the 6100 are unfortunately no longer made. What is the main problem people are having..?
I've had a few come through here where the channels don't change, because the chips get scrambled but there is a reset function on the amp that reprograms the chip back to Marshalls factory settings.


----------



## jcmjmp

There should be an easy way to make these with a prom burner.


----------



## Marshallampspares

I've just spoke to them again...and there going to look into getting a few made for me...No promises though. I'll do my best.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Marshallampspares said:


> Hi, Just got off the phone with Marshall and they say the MIDI chips for the 6100 are unfortunately no longer made. What is the main problem people are having..?
> I've had a few come through here where the channels don't change, because the chips get scrambled but there is a reset function on the amp that reprograms the chip back to Marshalls factory settings.



Tell us more about this reset function! Marshall really needs to duplicate these chips for their loyal customers!

I still want some.


----------



## Marshallampspares

With the Power off, hold in 1 and Store whilst turning the amp on...Three lights should flash..Then the chip has reset itself.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

I think that resets the saved MIDI patches...but isn't the channel switching problem something different that simply resetting would not fix? Still want replacements!


----------



## Marshallampspares

According to Marshall that should sort the switching problems as-well..I know it worked on the one I repaired..but every amp is different.
They also advise to check the connections around that part of board for dry solder points etc..
Anyways I'm still waiting to hear from them about getting some chips....they must have some made for all the artists that use them.


----------



## Marshallampspares

We have a new site almost up and running...we are just going through the pain staking task of listing all of the products.

We do ship worldwide and hopefully the site will detect where you are and select the correct postage cost for your area.

I will keep updating as much as I can and let you all know when its live.

Marshall Amp Spares


Cheers,

MAS


----------



## siav

Hey,
I am looking for something impossible to find: 2555SL chassis


----------



## Marshallampspares

Hi all,
We have a new site up and running now..please bare with us as we may have some teething problems as most new things/sites do.
Not everything is listed but eventually we hope to have it all there for you.
If you can not find what you are after please contact us.

Cheers,

MAS

Marshall Amp Spares


----------



## Marshallampspares

We have an all new website up and running..

Its easy to use and order...

Please email me if you have any queries.

Marshall Amp Spares

Cheers,

MAS


----------



## Marshallampspares

New Website:

Marshall Amp Spares


----------



## JayCM800

Hi There! Nice product assortment! 

Are those shuguang Kt-88 really $66.00us each?!??!


----------



## Marshallampspares

Yeap thats straight from the Marshall pricelist. Prices will be different in the US.


----------

